# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  مشکلات شروع برنامه نویسی برای موبایل

## bashir_nashi

سلام
من مدتی است که به برنامه نویسی برای موبایل علاقه مند شدم ولی تا حالا با دانلود بیش از 250 مگ نرم افزار با مودم 56k  هنوز هم نتونستم یه helloworld بنویسم . 
من netbeans 5.5 رو گرفتم . برای نصبش jdk6 میخواست . اونم نصب کردم و تازه فهمیدم برای موبایل باید netbeans cdc رو نصب کنم . این کار رو هم کردم و متوجه شدم که برای ایجاد پروژه موبایل باید یه Jme  نصب باشه . در سایت netbeans  
http://www.netbeans.org/community/re...#prerequisites
چند پلتفرم معرفی شده :
Sun Java Toolkit for CDC
Ricoh Embedded Software Architecture
Sony Ericsson CDC Platform for the UIQ SDK 3
Nokia Series 80 Platform SDK for Symbian OS, for Java
SavaJe Mobile Platform
که من اولی رو نصب کردم ولی نمی تونم اونو بعنوان پلتفرم me به netbeans معرفی کنم .
در ضمن من java_me_cldc_sdk2-5-0 برای سونی اریکسون رو هم قبلا دانلود کرده بودم ولی همونطور که در سایت netbeans اومده ورژن 3 رو می خواد که انگار فقط برای M600 , P990 است.

در واقع من دیگه کم آوردم . سخته که آدم یه هفته تلاش کنه بدون هیچ نتیجه ای . 
صمیمانه مشتاق شنیدن هر گونه راهنمایی شما دوستان هستم.

----------


## handinux

سلام دوست عزیز من
از اینکه تلاشتون تا حالا بی نتیجه بوده به هیچ وجه دلسرد نشوید!چرا که بعد از نوشتن اولین برنامه و اجرای آن نتیجه پیگیری ها را خواهید چشید!
و اما چند نکته :
شما به درستی نرم افزار Netbean را برای کد نویسی انتخاب کردید.اما این نرم افزار به تنهایی  برای کد نویسی جاوا برای PC است که با دانلود یک ماژول به نام Mobility pack که محصول همان شرکت سان است نیاز دارید که البته این شرکت به دلیل تحریم دریافت آن برای آی پی های ایرانی را محدود کرده است.در ضمن دوست عزیز ماژول mobility pack بر دو قسم است :
یکی برای دستگاههای CDC ویکی برای دستگاههای CLDC که شما نوع دومی را احتیاج دارید نه اولی را.البته به تازگی گوشی هایی به بازار عرضه شده اند (که البته در ایران به ندرت یافت می شود مانند n95) که از نوع اول هستند اما شما همان دومی را باید بگیری.در اینکه چه فرقی بین این دو هست می توانی به امضای من مراجعه کنی!!
دوم اینکه چون شما مبتدی هستید احتیاج به Simulator گوشی های خاص (نظیر نوکیا یا سونی اریکسون) ندارید چرا که تا مادامی که قصد تولید نرم افزار برای گوشی خاصی را نداشته باشید برنامه های تولیدی شما بر روی تمام گوشی ها جاوا ساپورت اجرا خواهد شد مگر اینکه بخواهید از اون حالت!! استفاده کنید.
پس شما در حال حضر فقط به سه چیز احتیاج داری:
1-jdk
2-netbean
3-mobility pack(CLDC
در ضمن پس از نصب mobility pack امکانات جدید خودکار به netbean  اضافه خواهند شد...پایدار باشی.به پی دی اف های آموزشی در فروم هم نگاهی بینداز

----------


## khosroanjam

handinux عزیز اینجزیهای که گفتی منظورم برنامه هاست  توی سی دی سایت که برای این کار عرضه شده موجود  هست ؟؟؟

----------


## nothingelz

پیشنهاد من اینه که برای استارت jbuilder 2006  رو بگیر ( سی دیش همه جا هست )
خودش sample  ( helloworld) 
بعد می تونی از ide  های دیگه هم استفاده کنی یا با wireless toolkit  خودت بنویسی !

----------


## handinux

والا من از سی دی سایت خبر ندارم.من همون سه تا بالایی رو پیشنهاد می کنم.به این هم یه سر بزن : 
http://j2me.mrforum.net/IN1740I-CD-f...aCIa-OI-t4.htm

----------


## zacaria

سلام
جناب bashir_nashi چی شد بالاخره تونستید به HelloWord برسید یانه؟
اگه موفق شدید!!! به من هم بگین چکار کردید؟ من هم همین مشکل شما رو دارم و واقعا موندم چکار کنم.
کسی هست راهنمایی کنه و آدرس سر راست و راحت و درست برای من تازه کار بده؟

----------


## rmb_ali

من از دوستان تقاضا دارم اگر تمام نرم افزارهایی که برای اینکار لازمه رو روی یه سی دی بزنن و به یه تریقی مثلا از طریق واریز مبلغ هزینه دوستان به حساب شتاب اونها و ارسال توسط پست و یا پیک انجام بشه
برای اینکار هم خودم حاضرم همکاری کنم اگر کسی این نرم افزار و به صورت کامل داره یه جوری به دست من برسون من برای هرکی بخواد میفرستم

----------


## handinux

این کار رو من کردم . نگاه کنید :
http://j2me.mrforum.net/forum-f4/

----------


## zacaria

سلام
من بالاخره موفق شدم به hello world برسم.
JDK 1.6.3_03 رو نصب کردم با NetBeans 6 
مشکلم حل شد. و تونستم شروع کنم. امیدوارم بتونم در اینجا از تجربه اساتید استفاده کنم.
برام دعا کنید.
موفق باشد

----------


## aashegh

سلام 
من به مدت 2 سال روي برنامه نويسي موبايل كار كرده ام 
زمينه هاي كاري: godb- vbmobile-midletpascal-netbean
اگه كسي نياز به كمك داره با من تماس داشته باشه.(en.hosseini@gmail.com(

----------


## drwatson

> سلام 
> من به مدت 2 سال روي برنامه نويسي موبايل كار كرده ام 
> زمينه هاي كاري: godb- vbmobile-midletpascal-netbean
> اگه كسي نياز به كمك داره با من تماس داشته باشه.(en.hosseini@gmail.com(


 سلام
اگه شما نرم افزار vbmobile کرک شده رو دارین آدرسشو برای دانلود بزاری ممنون میشم

----------


## mammad.basu

سلام به همه
كسي بلده چطور مي شه بدون netbean و فقط با استفاده از jdk و j2me براي مبايل برنامه نوشت.
من j2se كار كردم و الان مي خواهم براي مبايل برنامه بنويسم ولي از IDE تو برنامه نويسي خوشم نمي آد!

----------


## pianeta

پروژه ی من برنامه نویسی با موبایل است.نرم افزار هاشو نمی تونم دانلود کنم.مدل گوشی من نوکیا 6680 است.برنامه ی من ,شبیه اطلاع رسانی از طریق بلوتوث روی گوشی هاست.یعنی دریافت و ارسال فایل ها از طریق بلوتوث.یعنی باید بتوانیم گوشی هایی را که بلوتوث آنها روشن است را تشخیص دهیم و به آنها فایل ها را ارسال کنیم.
من می خواهم از زبان جاوا استفاده کنم. اما هنوز نمی دانم که از نت بینز استفاده کنم یا از جی بیلدر.
من نت بینز 6.9 را نصب کردم, انگار موبیلیتی پک را داشت .

هنوز نتوانستم اس دی کی مربوط به گوشی را دانلود کنم.و همچنین نمی دانم که پس از نصب هر دو این برنامه,چگونه باید اس دی کی را به آی دی ای بشناسونم.

این پروژه ی پایانی من هست و بد جوری گیر کردم:(

بی صبرانه منتظر جواب شما هستم.

----------


## codelover

دوست عزیز وقتی شما netbeans رو نصب می کنی خودش 4 تا emulator داره(البته تو نسخه 6.8 رو میدونم 6.9 رو خبر ندارم) دیگه لازم نیست بری SDK دانلود کنی

همون جوری که netbeans رو نصب کردی توش برنامت رو بنویس من بهت قول میدم تو اکثر گوشیا کار می کنه :چشمک:

----------


## pianeta

مرسی از اینکه جواب دادین.
میشه شما یه برنامه ای که میدونید درسته و کار میکنه رو برام بفرستین که بفهمم مشکل از کجاست.
ادرس ایمیل من farnaz6765@yahoo.com است.اگه کمکم کنید ممنون میشم.

----------


## mahdi68

> مرسی از اینکه جواب دادین.
> میشه شما یه برنامه ای که میدونید درسته و کار میکنه رو برام بفرستین که بفهمم مشکل از کجاست.
> ادرس ایمیل من farnaz6765@yahoo.com است.اگه کمکم کنید ممنون میشم.


تو نتبینز کلی sample  هست که میتونید تونا رو اجرا کنید و ببینید مشکل از کجاست

----------


## pianeta

شاید بهتره درخواستمو اینطوری مطرح کنم:
پروژه ی  من برنامه نویسی بلوتوث با استفاده از جاوا هس.چه نرم افزارهایی برای این کار باید نصب کنم.
اگه هم کسی برنامه ی دریافت و ارسال بوسیله ی بلوتوث رو داره به ادرس ایمیل من که در پست بالا کفتم ,لطف کنه و بفرسته.مرسی

----------


## moradi85

سلام
من خيلي تلاش كردم كه جي اس ار 82 رو دانلود كنم ولي موفق نشدم .كسي ميتونه كمكم كنه:(
و اگه روش خاصي براي نصبش وجود داره لطفا توضيح بدين چون من واقعا ديگه از تلاش بي نتيجه خسته شدم

----------


## mahdi68

چی رو میخواید نصب کنید !!! این یک قابلیت هست که گوشی باید ساپورت کنه !!!

----------


## moradi85

سلام
من تو اين زمينه كاملا بي تجربه هستم و تو اين يك هفته كه مشغولم و چيزهايي كه خوندم فكر كردم بايد اين هم نصب بشه.ميشه بگيد براي برنامه نويسي بلوتوث با جاوا وقتي كه دارم تو
 نت بينز كار ميكنم ، ديگه چه برنامه هايي بايد نصب بشه!!!

----------


## m121212

تو برنامه نویسی به جاوا در نت بینز برای استفاده از بلوتوث و بقیه امکانات (jsr ها) نیازی به دریافت فایل جداگانه ای نیست و باید در برنامه نوشته شده قبل از انجام عملیات و یا استفاده از کلاسهایی مانند بلوتوث ابتدا بررسی کنید که آیا گوشی مورد نظر از امکانات بلوتوث یا ... پشتیبانی میشه یا نه. در صورتی که پشتیبانی نمیشه با ارسال یک پیغام به کابر برنامه را خاتمه دهید.( یا به صفحه دیگری منتقل کنید). برای تست این که آیا بلوتوث در گوشی مورد نظر پشتیبانی می شود یا نه کافیست ابتدا داخل بلاک try کلاس مورد نظر رابسازی ، در صورتی که با موفقیت ساخته شد، پس گوشی پشتیبانی می کنه اما اگر کلاس ساخته نشد در بلاک catch می تونی اعلان به کاربر و ...را انجام بدی.
راستی این را هم در نظر بگیرید که گوشی هایی وجود دارند که دارای بلوتوث هستند اما در سیستم جاوا آنها از jsr 82 پشتیبانی نمی شود.

----------


## pianeta

تا حالا شده با wireless toolkit كار كنيد؟

----------

